# Play VISTA GAMES ON XP!



## hullap (Jan 13, 2008)

From *jonnyw1989.wordpress.com/2007/01/31/windows-vista-games-for-xp-update/


> So….some people think i stole these from another site errrr wrong!!! if you are a member of JCXP or AeroXP you will know that someone called shooter posted these HA!! pissed on your bomb fire and he stated that i could upload and post them on my blog sooo…STFU idiots. Part 1, Part 2 and Part 3 are offically online everyone come get them *jonnyw1989.wordpress.com/wp-includes/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif
> :: MORE INFORMATION ::
> The Files are Seperated in to 3 Parts, each part isnt not linked so you can download part 1 and you wont need the others to extract the first part.
> Part 1 Contains:
> ...


ANd in the comments i found this


> Tweak37  				 				September 22, 2007 at 6:32 pm
> 
> 
> For people having trouble running Inkball:
> ...


Download the games from there sites
if its piracy pls mods delete it.(in my view it may not be)


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 13, 2008)

Thnx ...that chess is really nice


----------



## hullap (Jan 13, 2008)

i dont think chess is able to be emulated


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 14, 2008)

BlackBerry7100g said:


> Thnx ...that chess is really nice


Y dont u get Chessmaster 10th edition or grandmaster edition ? its excellent


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2008)

Really nice trick


----------

